# HDR Portraits Take Two (Please Critique)



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

PLEASE CRITIQUE
Tell me about anything you think that could help in any way
THANK YOU


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 1, 2009)

1 - Way overcooked for my taste

2 - no need for tone mapping or HDR in this shot.

3 - lens distortion is a bit much 

4-  Is the best shot but not really seeing the increased dynamic range ... 

So are these really multiple exposures or fake HDR from  single exposures?


----------



## Josh220 (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot of the just look over processed rather than HDR.

In the black and white one, the arm placement doesn't work for me. The first thought that came to mind was "Heil Hitler!" His posture aso looks hunched over like he is really straining to hold that little 4-pack flexed. 

If you number your images, it will be easier to C&C.


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 1, 2009)

all of them are real hdr with multiple exposures except for 2
on 2 I used this process i read about and it worked out pretty well
the reason some of them are warped is because im using a 10.5 fish for almost all of the shots, except 2, 4, and 5


----------

